# Macbook brummt - Mensch erdet?



## Quppi (16. März 2015)

Hallo @ all 
Ich hab mal ne Frage eher physikalischer Natur. Erstmal die Ausgangslage: Wenn mein Macbook Pro am Stromnetz angeschlossen ist, und ich den normalen deutschen Schuko-Stecker benutze und über Kopfhörer Musik höre, ist alles gut. Jetzt bin ich jedoch grade im Ausland, weshalb ich nur einen Stromstecker ohne Erdung? habe, also die 2 Metallstäbe am Stecker werden benutzt, wodurch der Strom fließt, jedoch das Metall an der Seite, was glaub ich normalerweise zu Erdung benutzt wird, ist nicht mit dem Stromnetz verbunden, auf Grund des Adapters.
Das hat zur Folge, das bei der Benutzung von Kopfhörern ein leises Brummen zu hören ist, Musik übertönt das normalerweise, ist jedoch bie leiser Musik auch zu hören. Sobald ich jetzt jedoch mit meiner Hand das Alu-Gehäuse des Macbooks berühre, hört der Ton auf. 
Kann mir jemand genau erklären, woran das liegt? Ich nehm an, dass ich irgendwie als Erdung fungiere, aber wie erdet der menschliche Körper? Der Strom muss ja irgendwo hin oder?
LG Quppi


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

Hallo! Mega geiler Titel! Muss ich mal sagen 

Zur Erklärung mal Grundsätzliches: Ein MacBook ist auch nicht mit der Erdung der Schuko Steckers verbunden! 
In welchem Land bist du?
Der menschliche Körper besteht zu einem Großteil aus Wasser und Mineralien, was eine wunderbare elektrische Leitfähigkeit aufgrund vieler frei bewegliche Elektronen sicherstellt! Isolatoren wie ein Bett, Gummisohlen, Isolierung im Fußboden etc. vermeiden, dass du Erdpotential (Nullpotenial) annimmst.

Tritt der Fehler bzw. das Brummen nur auf, wenn das MacBook am Stromnetz hängt oder auch im Akkubetrieb?


----------



## Quppi (16. März 2015)

Ich bin in Australien. Die Stecker sehen hier so aus:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/I_plug.jpg
Durch den Adapter werden aber nur die beiden oberen, also schrägen Stecker benutzt. Ich konnte mir das nur so erklären, da mir das Phänomen in Deutschland nicht aufgefallen ist, und ich vor einiger Zeit mal in nem Forum gelesen habe, dass dieses Problem auch in Dtl. auftritt, wenn man am Netzteil des Macbooks statt dem Schuko stecker, den dünnen ansteckt ohne Erdung, wie er auch in der Schweiz verwendet wird. D.h. mit Schuko stecker kein Brummen, mit dem anderen Brummen.
Und wie genau kommt es dazu eigentlich? Da müssten sich ja irgendwelche Ströme im Gehäuse aufbauen, die dann an den Lautsprecheranschluss übertragen werden, der anscheinend nicht ausreichend geschirmt ist, oder?


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

Nochmal: Der Erdungsleiter ist bei keinem Kabel auf dieser Welt mit dem Macbook verbunden. Das hat eine hoch genug zertifizierte Schutzklasse und die Spannungen sind gering genug, damit man das nicht vorschreiben kann bzw. muss. Daran liegt es also zu 100% nicht. 
Bitte noch kurz sagen, ob es NUR bei Netzbetrieb auftritt oder auch bei Akkubetrieb? 
Erklärungen folgen danach.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

Quppi schrieb:


> Ich bin in Australien. Die Stecker sehen hier so aus:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/I_plug.jpg
> Durch den Adapter werden aber nur die beiden oberen, also schrägen Stecker benutzt. Ich konnte mir das nur so erklären, da mir das Phänomen in Deutschland nicht aufgefallen ist, und ich vor einiger Zeit mal in nem Forum gelesen habe, dass dieses Problem auch in Dtl. auftritt, wenn man am Netzteil des Macbooks statt dem Schuko stecker, den dünnen ansteckt ohne Erdung, wie er auch in der Schweiz verwendet wird. D.h. mit Schuko stecker kein Brummen, mit dem anderen Brummen.
> Und wie genau kommt es dazu eigentlich? Da müssten sich ja irgendwelche Ströme im Gehäuse aufbauen, die dann an den Lautsprecheranschluss übertragen werden, der anscheinend nicht ausreichend geschirmt ist, oder?



Gut dann auch mal ohne Antwort: Grundsätzlich ist solche ein "Brummen" häufig auf Messefehler bzw. Brummschleifen im Gerät zurückzuführen. Eine defekte Abschirmung des Audio Chips oder der Leitungen zum Audiojack oder ein unsauberer Audiojack an sich kann es natürlich auch sein. 
Ich habe nach dem Land wegen eventuell anderer Frequenzen oder Spannungen gefragt aber in Australien sind es die identischen wie hier in DE. Sonst hätte man den Fehler evtl. auf die ext. PSU schieben können. 

Der physikalische Hintergrund ist folgendermaßen zu erklären: Jede fließende Strom wandert vom + zum - Pol (aus Ladungsssicht jedoch witzigerweise andersrum). Fließender Strom erzeugt immer ein elektrisches und ein magnetisches Feld. Diese Felder haben Wechselwirkungen, Frequenzen, etc. und können bei unzureichender Schirmung empfindliche elektronische Teile stören durch Wellen und Felder. 
Wo kommt nun der Mensch ist Spiel? Auch der Mensch bringt 2 Eigenschaften mit, welche aus elektrischer Sicht interessant sind: Leitfähigkeit und Masse. Die menschliche eigene Masse ist nicht zu unterschätzen wie uns Sheldon Cooper bereits beim Spiel mit dem Theremin lehrte da Masse und Leitfähigkeit immer mit der Störung eines induktiven Feldes einhergehen. In deinem Falle wird aber nahezu ausschließlich die Leitfähigkeit des menschlichen Körpers von Bedeutung sein, wenn der Fehler nur auch bei Akkubetrieb auftritt. Wenn du dein Gehäuse berührst kann es sein, dass du Fehlerströme ableitest bzw. eine Brummschleife unterbrichst, weil du eine gewisse Masse hast und auch noch elektrisch leitend bist und damit Ladungen aufnehmen kannst und damit ein Stromkreis, der so gar nicht bestehen sollte unterbrochen/eliminiert wird und du auch elektrische Felder stören kannst, welche eigentlich nicht da sein sollten.


----------



## Quppi (16. März 2015)

Das ganze tritt nur bei Netzbetrieb auf, war schon schlafen gegangen. 
Aber danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

Hm weiß ja nicht was du studierst aber hast du die Möglichkeit an einen guten Oszi zu kommen um mal die Gleichmäßigkeit der Frequenz der Netzspannung zu messen und/oder auf Oberwellen zu untersuchen, die durchaus eine solche Problematik auslösen kann oder deinen Mac mal an einer stabilisierten Stromversorgung (Unilabor o.Ä.) zu betreiben?


----------



## LudwigX (17. März 2015)

Ob der Ausgang vom NT geerdet ist lässt sich doch leicht überprüfen: Mit einem Multimeter auf Durchgang vom NT Masse zur Erdung prüfen


----------



## Quppi (17. März 2015)

Ne an ein Oszi komm ich nicht ran im Moment. Aber ist auch nicht so wichtig. Stören tuts nicht, ich war nur interessiert, was dahinter steckt. Von daher vielen Dank


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Ob der Ausgang vom NT geerdet ist lässt sich doch leicht überprüfen: Mit einem Multimeter auf Durchgang vom NT Masse zur Erdung prüfen


Wenn nur 2 Kabel rein gehen in das Netzteil (bzw. in das Trafogehäuse) wie soll das geerdet sein? (Nicht besserwisserisch gemeint sondern wirklich interessiert ob das irgendo geht oder ich nen Denkfehler hab!)... Stichwort klassische Nullung? Kann hier doch aber nicht zu tragen kommen, oder?



Quppi schrieb:


> Ne an ein Oszi komm ich nicht ran im Moment. Aber  ist auch nicht so wichtig. Stören tuts nicht, ich war nur interessiert,  was dahinter steckt. Von daher vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, dann hoffe ich dir ne halbwegs plausible Erklärung geliefert zu haben, die verständlich war... ich hab's versucht


----------



## D0pefish (17. März 2015)

Ist das bei jeder Steckdose so? Womöglich ist der Schutzleiter in deinem Domizil nicht geerdet bzw. ist der (Licht-)Stomkreislauf ich sage mal salopp 'unsauber ', Netzteil hat einen weg oder ähnliches. Man könnte versuchen die Masse vom Notebook mit "Klingeldraht" über einen ungenutzten Klinkeneingang zu erden. Das ist natürlich Frickeln aber könnte helfen, damit du nicht ständig anfassen musst. Zum Testen einfach mal ein Kabelende in den Schutzleiter der Dose, (das nächste Wasserrohr) und das andere ans Alu halten. ^^
Wenn ich in die Nähe von Billigradios komme, gibt es deutliche Störungen auch wenn schon fünf Leute drumherum sitzen. lach


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ist das bei jeder Steckdose so? Womöglich ist der Schutzleiter in deinem Domizil nicht geerdet bzw. ist der (Licht-)Stomkreislauf ich sage mal salopp 'unsauber ',


Hm stimmt das könnte noch sein! Könnte nen mangelhafter Trafo und Starter für LSRs sein.... Tritt es auch in der Uni auf oder nur zu Hause?


----------



## Quppi (17. März 2015)

Bis jetzt ist es mir nur zu Hause aufgefallen. Und ja, deine Erklärungen haben mir schon weiter geholfen. 
Danke 
An eine Frickelarbeit mir Erdung mach ich mich jetzt nicht ran, es stört ja nicht, sobald auch nur etwas ton kommt, ist es übertönt.


----------



## chischko (17. März 2015)

@Dopefish: Könnte auch nen induziertes Rauschen auf der internen Leitung oder dem Chip sein, denn wenn ein Ton kommt (Signalfluss auf der Leitung) ist es scheinbar weg. Also nur der passive Leiter bringt das Rauschen, wahrscheinlich noch vor dem internen AMP der das eben noch verstärkt und hörbar macht: Wenn Signal anliegt ist das Gegenfeld groß genug das Fremdinduktionsfeld zu ignorieren/übertönen.


----------

